# The Raven (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Check this out!

John Cusack is set to star as Poe in the James McTeigue-directed flick *The Raven*. The film, set in Baltimore in the 1850s, will be a "serial killer thriller in which the famed horror author would have to solve clues of a string of murders based on his stories."

I think this sounds like it has potential to be a cool film given the premise.

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=60885

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16347


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think John Cusack is a great choice for this role.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's our first look at John Cusack as Poe.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17202


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's an article on the movie.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/movies/news/2011-06-26-the-raven-john-cusack_n.htm


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Did they promote this movie at all? I don't think I saw a single commercial for the movie before it was released. It came out two weeks ago and I just happened to see it listed in the top ten movies for the weekend. I didn't even know it was out yet. I guess I'll be picking up the DVD when it comes out. Did anyone here see it yet?


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw it last friday, liked it. Not going to say any more till more people see it and post about it, but ya, they didn't promote it much! Not like Dark Shadows ads comming out all over the place!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't say too much, but how is Cusack in it? I like him fine as an actor, but I can never take him too seriously...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Don't say too much, but how is Cusack in it? I like him fine as an actor, but I can never take him too seriously...


:jol: Awwwww...I am such a Cusack fan ever since _Say Anything_....such a sweet movie!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Haven't seen it yet, I'm a little behind on my movies for this year. Just finally saw the Avenger's. Shows how far behind I am. Oh well.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw it, and I thought it was pretty good. I'll probably get it on dvd.


----------

